Ask HN: How to train and increase reading speed? - golovatyi
======
ndethore
Is your goal to read more books?

If it is, then here are my two advices:

1\. Don't try to remember every details of the books. Just cruising through
will update your mental model of the world and your brain will assimilate
concepts that are relevant to you at that point in time. Also, great books are
meant to be read multiple times so don't fall the fear of missing out.

2\. If you aren't naturally devouring the book out of curiosity, chances are
that the book simply isn't good. Put it down and pick another one. There are
hundreds of incredible books that might change your life, the hard part is
finding them ;)

~~~
golovatyi
yes, the main goal to read more books and learn faster, work with text
information faster. Thanks for recommendations

